# Habe ich Spyware PCAnwhere auf dem PC ??



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

Hi!

Habe mir mein Betriebssystem von einem Freund installieren lassen.
Bin mir nun aber nicht sicher ob er evtl. Spyware (PCAnywhere) mitinstallert hat.

Habe nämlich folgendes entdeckt:

Registrierungseditor:
HKEY_Current_USER\Software\Microsoft\Search Assistant\ACMru\5604\
5 Einträge (000-004): 
000 AWHost
001 Anywhere
002-004 (Namen/Nutzerkennungen die eindeutig auf meinen Freund hindeuten)

C:\Windows\inf\apps.inf:
unter [Strings]: AWHOST.exe="pyANYWHERE"


Bin ich gefährdet?
Inwieweit kann er auf mich zugreifen?
Und wie kann ich mich absichern dass er wirklich beabsichtigt Spyware installiert hat? (nicht dass er sich evtl. auf andere Software rausredet die er mir evtl. noch installiert hat!)


HILFE!!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2006)

pcAnywhere  ist keine Spyware sondern eine Fernwartungssoftware
http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/sw/0,39023500,20000963,00.htm
warum er das installiert hat, weiß ich natürlich nicht

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

*PCAnywhere = Spyware?*

Aber soweit ich weiß kann ich damit doch sogar auf den desktop des nutzers zugriefen oder?

Das Programm hat er nämlich bei jemanden anderen auch installiert hat er gesagt....


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

... und bei dem kann er sogar sehen was der andere grad macht hat er mal gesagt!!


----------



## stieglitz (1 Januar 2006)

Der kann das aber nur, wenn du das explitizit zulässt!
Und wenn du das nicht willst, lösch doch einfach die Sofware!


----------



## Wembley (1 Januar 2006)

Lieber Gast!

Sag mal, was habt denn ihr alle für ein dubioses Verhältnis zueinander?   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

er kennt sich halt ziemlich gut aus, vielleicht hat er es so installiert, dass ich nicht zustimmen muss (per klick).
und vielleicht kann ich es nicht komplett deinstallieren...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Januar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Gast!
> Sag mal, was habt denn ihr alle für ein dubioses Verhältnis zueinander?


Der Frage  schließe ich mich an, Vertrauen habt ihr wohl keins zueinander? Frag ihn halt 
dann kannst du dir deinen Schluss  aus der Antwort ziehen. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

wenn er mich (wenn auch nur zum spaß) ausspionieren will, würd er das wohl kaum zugeben!!


----------



## stieglitz (1 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er mich (wenn auch nur zum spaß) ausspionieren will, würd er das wohl kaum zugeben!!


Das beste ist, du schmeisst deinen Rechner auf den Müll, dann kann dir auch nichts passieren. 
Schönes neujahr!


----------



## Wembley (1 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er mich (wenn auch nur zum spaß) ausspionieren will, würd er das wohl kaum zugeben!!



Dann frag ihn, welchen Zweck dieses Programm dann haben soll.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir mein Betriebssystem von einem Freund installieren lassen.
> Bin mir nun aber nicht sicher ob er evtl. Spyware (PCAnywhere) mitinstallert hat.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er mich (wenn auch nur zum spaß) ausspionieren will, würd er das wohl kaum zugeben!!


Tolle Freundschaft  unk:  :bandit  :crazy:


----------



## advisor (1 Januar 2006)

1) Warum hast du einen Menschen mit der Installation deines PCs beauftragt, dem du nicht vertraust?
2) Es ist schon richtig, daß man mit PCAnywhere auf einen PC zugreifen kann. Und wenn man die Sache böswillig konfiguriert oder ein Softwarefehler vorliegt, geht der Zugriff auch ohne Zustimmung des Nutzers.
3) ABER: Dem Menschen muß dazu die Internet-Adresse deines Rechners bekannt sein oder sein DNS Name. Sonst kann er sich nicht aufschalten. Beides bekommt er von PCAnywhere aber nicht auf die Nase gebunden.


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Januar 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> 3) ABER: Dem Menschen muß dazu die Internet-Adresse deines Rechners bekannt sein oder sein DNS Name. Sonst kann er sich nicht aufschalten. Beides bekommt er von PCAnywhere aber nicht auf die Nase gebunden.



Es gibt Access-Router, die automatisch Dynamic-DNS-Server updaten können, wie z.B. die Fritz!Box-Geräte. Ich nutze das um z.B. am Firmenserver per RDP auf den Terminalserver zu verbinden.
Dann läuft kein verräterischer DynDNS-Client auf dem Rechner, aber eine aktuelle Namensauflösung ist trotz 24h-Zwangstrennung (fast)immer möglich.

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Januar 2006)

Oder schau mal in Start/Einstellungen/Systemsteuerung/Software.

Suche einen Eintrag wie im folgenden Bild und wenn du es findest, deinstalliere es einfach, indem du den Entfernen Button anklickst.


----------



## advisor (1 Januar 2006)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann läuft kein verräterischer DynDNS-Client auf dem Rechner, aber eine aktuelle Namensauflösung ist trotz 24h-Zwangstrennung (fast)immer möglich.


Bei DDNS ginge das wohl. Aber davon war im Eröffnungspost nicht die Rede. Ich denke, der Mensch will sich bloß draufschalten, wenn Bedarf an Hilfe besteht.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, der Mensch will sich bloß draufschalten, wenn Bedarf an Hilfe besteht.


Ach, und warum erzählt er seinem Freund  nichts davon? Du  scheinst mehr Vertrauen zu dem 
"Menschen" zu haben als der, der hier gepostet hat....


----------



## BenTigger (2 Januar 2006)

Er hat ihm ja von pcAnywhere erzählt.. vielleicht hat er es nur nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## advisor (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, und warum erzählt er seinem Freund nichts davon?


Er hat ihm doch gesagt, daß er PCAnywhere installiert hat und wozu es gut ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131380#131380
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=131381#131381


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat ihm doch gesagt, daß er PCAnywhere installiert hat und wozu es gut ist:


 Der hat ein Problem mit dem Vertrauen zu dem Freund, da sollte er mal drüber nachdenken.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er mich (wenn auch nur zum spaß) ausspionieren will, würd er das wohl kaum zugeben!!


Mit  der Technik, die hier diskutiert wird, hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun


----------



## BenTigger (3 Januar 2006)

Wobei sich so langsam die Frage stellt, ob es nicht nur ein Witzbeitrag war, so wie der Betroffene sich ja bis jetzt weiter gemeldet hat und die gegebenen Vorschläge beachtete


----------



## SEP (3 Januar 2006)

Tippe ich auch drauf -

im Übrigen passiert es auch schon mal, dass versierte Admins "heimlich" Fernwartungssoftware installieren für den Fall, dass der DAU-Freund am heiligen Nachmittag (24.12, 16.30 - eigene Erfahrung 2005) mit ner Kleinigkeit anruft - dann kann man "zaubernd" helfen, an statt rumfahren oder länger vertrösten zu müssen.

So lange der Admin das nicht sonst nutzt und nicht bekannt gibt, muss man das mit dem Vertrauen nicht auf das ganz große Roß heben.

Ansonsten: Nachfragen oder Deinstallieren hilft hier sicher weiter.


----------

